# Why is my cockatiel making this noise? (video)



## harry9991 (Aug 8, 2012)

Within the past week, my two year old male cockatiel has been cuddling up to my neck - which is not uncommon for him - but he has been making strange noises somewhat like what babies make while moving his head from side to side. He has been eating and drinking normally and weighs in at about 92g so I don't think he is hungry..

Is this common behaviour or is he just an odd duck?
Front camera video (it was horizontal when I filmed it but YT has had its way..): https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ppALtN3bq3Y


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

That looks like female mating behavior, although this bird certainly has male coloring. Either way, I definitely think it's hormonal.


----------



## Charlotte (Jun 4, 2014)

Murray (girl) does this when she is in the mating mood - she does the same posture, the same sound and the presses up against my arm or neck just like this. But this is a boy...so that's interesting!


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I suspect that this bird may actually be female. A DNA test would be interesting, if you're so inclined.


----------



## harry9991 (Aug 8, 2012)

(S)he is very vocal and also displays male mating behaviour so I'm sure he's a boy  It is indeed strange that he does this and he couldn't have picked it up from anywhere because he's the only bird in my room.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

enigma731 said:


> I suspect that this bird may actually be female. A DNA test would be interesting, if you're so inclined.


How can a normal grey be female with this colouring? I also wonder it could be possible for a female cockatiel to be born with male colouring.


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

My female does this when she's feeling hormonal and nesty. (Psssst gay cockatiel  Best answer since I have no answer! :'D )


----------



## Williepat (May 19, 2013)

My cockatiel, Louie, was doing this for a couple weeks. Then after one week of doing this under my china cabinet she started laying eggs. Waiting to get a good pic of her. She only comes out for a little while to eat.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Brandon2k14 said:


> How can a normal grey be female with this colouring? I also wonder it could be possible for a female cockatiel to be born with male colouring.


Coloring can strongly suggest a cockatiel's sex, but it's not a guarantee.


----------



## Francesca (Apr 30, 2015)

My male bird Francis does this a lot. He sits on my shoulder and sometimes leans his face very close to my cheek or slightly under my chin, and he goes on like this. Sometimes will even start to sound like he is muttering other times it's like the sound of a machine just humming a long. Other times he sings and whistles to me and with me and holds out his wings in a heart shape, and then he goes on to register that noise. It usually irritates me and is not a fun sound after a while when he keeps on with it. He only does it on my shoulder!


----------



## tielbob (Mar 25, 2013)

haha Silly bird


----------

